# Irregular, unusual periods after miscarriage? Does this sound normal?



## CStone1 (May 27, 2011)

I had a miscarriage back in february of this year. Since then I have had very what I would call weird periods, at least for me. I have a 2 yo son who is still nursing. Since I got my period back after my son's pregnancy they have been irregular as in the length varies quite a bit and they are almost always more than 28 days - but this is something that is common for me. However since I had the m/c back in feb they have been really weird. I had one at 28 days after the m/c and then the other two went longer but now I just got it again after only having had a period 2 weeks ago which seems odd to me as prior to this I have never in my life had a period that came early. Also my periods have been a day longer (6 total) then before and my periods always used to be 5 days. Also I have cramping for 2-3 days or more when before I only had cramps the first day. Also much heavier than they ever used to be with 3 days of fairly heavy bleeding when before it was usually just 1 day. Also there are lots of tiny chunks which may be clots and never used to see this before. Wondering if this is normal after a miscarriage or if its something to be concerned about.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

So sorry to hear of your miscarriage and ensuing irregular periods. Just bumping your thread up to see if anyone has any advice or info to share.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Sounds like you need to see a gynecologist.
The "chunks" that might be clots sounds odd.
Did you have a d&c? Follow up ultrasounds?

You have had 2 pregnancies and one birth in two years and are still BF.
I'm sure you also have stress! All of which can throw off a cycle!

My periods were 21 days in my teens.
In my 20's 28
*After 35 they're back to 21ish.
I have gone from bleeding 1.5 days for years without cramps to heavy bleeding with a week of cramps.

I haven't had *AF since my missed miscarriage, misoprostol miscarriage and d&c


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I don't think it would hurt to see a medical care provider, but it is pretty normal for your cycle to change throughout your life and especially after major reproductive events.

For example: I had 8 day periods with 3 - 4 days of cramps for 15 years before my first baby was born. In between pregnancies periods have been more like 5 - 6 days, with 1 - 2 days (or sometimes none) of cramping. But the first few after they resume are always oddities. I am currently pg having conceived in the weirdest cycle I'd had in years - 3 days of bleeding and o'd at 10 days when I cannot remember ever o'ing before day 14.








And I've ALWAYS had clot-ish things coming out (which I think is why the cramps were worse before I had babies - my cervix has to dilate for those big clots to come out and when it never had fully dilated that was harder than after it's been all the way open a few times.)


----------

